# Bow porn !!



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Been awhile since we had a show your pride and joy off. With all the new offerings there should be alot of proud owners willing to show theirs.
Doesn't matter what you got, show it off !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

2013 Hoyt Charger


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here are my babies.....custom powdercoated Athens Afflixtion in white and breast cancer pink(in honor and memory of past and present family members that have or have had one form of cancer or another) and a black and carbon fiber Afflixtion(it's getting sent out soon for a new look too)


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice keep em coming ttt


----------



## Mikenmel08 (Aug 9, 2011)

My new Insanity


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Here's my baby









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

Pas DNA olive brown


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Rod Savini said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rod, what the he double toothpicks kind of pics are those !! This isn't a strip tease !!!


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

cyclepath said:


> Rod, what the he double toothpicks kind of pics are those !! This isn't a strip tease !!!


Haha, going to have to wait till next week to see the rest! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

My parker inferno with new extreme archery rapture sight,B-stinger stab and TR dropzone rest........:darkbeer:






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## eleet31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Love to show this bow off!!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Stagcrazy (Apr 2, 2011)

My 2013 Elite Answer!


----------



## TMG76 (Apr 10, 2012)

My hunting bow








My 3d bow


----------



## CStyle (Nov 5, 2010)

2013 Elite Answer...APG limbs, Ninja riser


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)




----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

2012 Carbon Element RKT









2013 Spyder 30









2013 Spyder 30









2013 Spyder 30









2010 Carbon Matrix (my favorite)









2010 Carbon Martix


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

My Athens Exceed 
Custom laser engraved fade riser.
Custom stokerized stabs 
Bluff Country "Gracie" strings. 
Target ascent by Black Gold. 
Trophy taker spring steel 2 pro. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Spyder 34 max 1


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Spyder 34*


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

My creed tactical


----------



## 5forks (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

Lots of great looking bows. Here is my vector turbo. Hunting/3d rig.


----------



## HarrisZL (Dec 29, 2009)

Baker4 said:


> *Spyder 34*
> 
> View attachment 1576805
> 
> View attachment 1576806


nice


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Gcs13 said:


>


Those grips are beautiful. Who does them?


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

cyclepath said:


> Those grips are beautiful. Who does them?


I had Yeti Archery make both sets. Yeti has a thread in the classifieds or you can go to www.yetiarchery.com
Ron at Yeti is a true artist. If you can dream it, he can make it. Thanks, Greg


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

'12 Hoyt Carbon Element also with Yeti Side plates.


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Just arrived!


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

ZXT







MR6


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

pr0n thread needs barebow:mg:


----------



## bhill12 (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Arrowwood said:


> pr0n thread needs barebow:mg:
> 
> View attachment 1576888


WoW, that is beautiful.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

another Italian beauty..


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Supra Max


----------



## cwhandyman (Jan 5, 2013)

08 vantage x8, i have not even shot it yet.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

curley30030x said:


> Just arrived!


Never seen this one on the PSE site :darkbeer:


----------



## Rich_73 (Nov 8, 2012)

cwhandyman said:


> View attachment 1576948
> 
> 08 vantage x8, i have not even shot it yet.


I could shoot it for ya. Nice Bow.


----------



## abel debaltes (Mar 25, 2012)

2012 Maitland USA Zeus


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)




----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Parker Trailblazer XP
Smooth, Quiet and Fast Enough


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

curley30030x said:


> Just arrived!


Yep it's official...I hate you! Haha....nice rig man!


----------



## rschwarck (Jun 2, 2011)

bhill12 said:


>


I love that AP snow


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Beauties folks.

My Assassin, only change is I made an STS for it and stopped using the OEM one. I'm digging the camo and red together:









Osage/Cocobolo 3 piece take-down longbow I built for a SD Mule deer hunt in 2006. I even made the antler limb bolts and used buffalo horn and tip tip overlays:


----------



## HarrisZL (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

2012/2013 Ben Pearson MarXman (riser is a left over they arn't offering this color this year)


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Insanity Black/Carbon Ops 60lb
AXT Carbon sight and quiver
Fuse Carbon Blade
NAP apache carbon rest
Strict9 black/grey 8190s


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

RingShooter71 said:


> ZXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Whabbit!!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I was hoping to see that chromed allegiance that was on here a while back.


----------



## nflook765 (Dec 12, 2009)

RickyM said:


> My creed tactical


Crazy looking little stabilizer.


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

AddicTioN said:


>


Is this an AR crossbow with reverse wooden limbs?


----------



## AddicTioN (Nov 19, 2012)

knife2sharp said:


> Is this an AR crossbow with reverse wooden limbs?


It sure is! Shoots accurate and fast!! Around 3400fps!


----------



## cassbongard (Jan 4, 2010)

My Rampage ft. Picked up as a left over, got a pretty decent deal with warranty and shop support. Dealer even swapped out the lighter limbs after I already had it a week because he seen how effortless it was for me to draw it.

Sent from my C771


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

My Spyder 30


----------



## konablue (Jul 27, 2010)

Love my PSE Evo!!!


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

My Bear Encounter, nothing crazy but gets the job done!


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bigpat5123 said:


> My Bear Encounter, nothing crazy but gets the job done!
> View attachment 1577284


Holy S$&" man, those are some long arrows ! You gotta be a 31" draw ?


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

RingShooter71 said:


> Holy S$&" man, those are some long arrows ! You gotta be a 31" draw ?


71: Yea they are full length Easton Bloodlines at 31.5" I draw 32". Thats why I have the Encounter, 32" draw for under $500 how you see it in the pic.


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

Bigpat5123 said:


> 71: Yea they are full length Easton Bloodlines at 31.5" I draw 32". Thats why I have the Encounter, 32" draw for under $500 how you see it in the pic.


Man I'm jealous , you can shoot any bow on the market and get speed, but then again not that many go to 32" double edge sword I guess.


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

Bigpat5123 said:


> My Bear Encounter, nothing crazy but gets the job done!
> View attachment 1577284


Don't let this lower priced Bear Fool you.....it's a great shooting bow for the $$$$. It will blow your mind!


----------



## WMI BOWHUNTER (Jul 16, 2010)

RT1 said:


> Parker Trailblazer XP
> Smooth, Quiet and Fast Enough
> View attachment 1577112


another underated shooter!!!


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea don't get me wrong guys I have one Robin Hood under my belt since I started shooting the beginning of this month. It is a great bow for the money!


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

holly damper batman...just messing..im waiting for my creed..i should take a pic of all the accesories i have sitting in my shop for it..


RickyM said:


> My creed tactical


----------



## curley30030x (Jun 22, 2005)

Belicoso said:


> Never seen this one on the PSE site :darkbeer:


NOPE! And you wont see one in my hands again!


----------



## ToddB (Oct 14, 2008)

RingShooter71 said:


> ZXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupid Whabbit, posting the same pictures under multiple names, don't you know they still can be seen. How many times you going to come back here?


----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are my two


----------



## HOKIE_FAN (Oct 24, 2012)

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## TrophyTaker28 (Jan 25, 2013)

EVO 7


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

TrophyTaker28 said:


> EVO 7


Nice EVO I like the riser spikes!


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love seeing other people's rigs ....


----------



## TrophyTaker28 (Jan 25, 2013)

RingShooter71 said:


> Nice EVO I like the riser spikes!


Thanks boss!


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

I will post mine up after I dress her up a little more. Got some stuff done so far. But as tempting as it is. I wanna post it after I try doing something custom to it I came up with. Fresh idea that I don't think any one thought of yet in archery. Wanna do it first then post it. I think lots of you guys that like flashy bows will like my idea and may do it after me


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's another


----------



## Pure Evil (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's keep this going !!!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

rodney482 said:


>


Alright, what's the story on that bow? It's not on the athens website so where did it come from?


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

RT1 said:


> Parker Trailblazer XP
> Smooth, Quiet and Fast Enough
> View attachment 1577112


Nice to see another parker on here..................:thumbs_up


----------



## madman19710 (Jun 24, 2010)

*My newest baby*


----------



## DTASRS (May 13, 2012)

My Pro Comp Elite XL


----------



## brdymakr (Dec 19, 2011)

My version of the Chill in Tactical dress....sweet shooter to boot...


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hooah......



thare1774 said:


> View attachment 1576947
> 
> supra max


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

here we are.....


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

My MR6. I use bows to hunt. I do shoot 3d for practice so I use this for that as well.


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

me likie.......



cyclepath said:


> Alright, what's the story on that bow? It's not on the athens website so where did it come from?


----------



## Draven426 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is my two. Nothing special, both are pretty old (i would say late 60's-late 70's)


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I just realized I never posted my killing machine. Still loving this bow !!


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you a bow assassin? That thing is DARK man, sweet!


----------



## RuntCX2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoyt Spyder Turbo. 5 pin Spott Hogg Right On, G5 1/4 peep, Rip Cord rest, Dead Center Archery 8 inch stab, Bohning 6 arrow quiver, Gold Tip 55/75 XT Hunter's APG camo with Bohning Blazer's with right helical, & Scott Archery Rhino XT release. 

I cant get the pic's to load and I hate doing it this way.


http://emob1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/Runt7680/1358375485.jpg?t=1358375491
http://emob1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/Runt7680/1358379783.jpg?t=1358379783
http://emob1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/Runt7680/1358379108.jpg?t=1358379109
http://emob1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/Runt7680/1358378201.jpg?t=1358378201
http://emob1090.photobucket.com/albums/i369/Runt7680/1358378188.jpg?t=1358378188


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

My DIY dip job. Getting revamp this upcoming weekend


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

My new 2013 Obsession Knightmare, still waiting on my Hamskea Versa Rest to get here for it.


----------



## chironomidkraut (Jan 11, 2013)

For the apa brothers and sisters out there
My 2013 APA mamba m6, ordered a G5 site and a axion 6" camo stabilizer


----------



## UtterButter (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Iron Head (Nov 18, 2012)

Still need to set it up. G3 Carbon Element in APS.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

stabilizer size does matter..lol


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

That's a cool pic. Different for sure. Looks like a nice setup but can't really make out the bow, lol


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Here is my Phenom


----------



## RingShooter71 (Jan 22, 2013)

rocket80 said:


> Here is my Phenom


Nice bow right there bro!


----------



## TrophyTaker28 (Jan 25, 2013)

New MR-7 just picked her up today.


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Spyder30


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

more porn


----------



## GWagner (Dec 26, 2011)

*Daughter's Q2*

Here is my daughter's Q2 that I have created with help from many forum members. Bow was tuned by Tony Cohn (Tony219er) with Strict 9 strings. Tony was unbelievable while working on the bow and was always there to answer all my questions. Tony's work is of the highest quality and it definitely shows. Daughter loves the ways it looks and it shoots like a dream. Will be sending my bow next!

Mathews Q2
Strict 9 Strings
Trophy Taker SS PRO
Shibuya Carbon - CR Apex scope - Brian's Custom Lens
Torqueless Grip
B Stinger Stab.


----------



## BHD13 (Jun 8, 2011)

*pulse*

pics


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Sneak peak until it is complete...Prime Impact.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

My heli*m. I need to put another string thru my qad hdx and put on my focus grip and it'll be ready to be tuned.


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Mathews Heli-m for me & Z7Xtreme for the wife!


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## josepht (Oct 15, 2009)

bowmanbender said:


> Spyder30


Nice Spyder!


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0lQUYnKNnU

freaky kinky porn..yikes


----------



## Monkeybutt2000 (May 7, 2009)

Omen Max


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

josepht said:


> Nice Spyder!


Thank you. Waiting on matching sling and it will be 100%. Bow is a dream to shoot. Smoother than my RKT element was even


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's keep this going !!


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

'12 Omen Pro


----------



## TrophyTaker28 (Jan 25, 2013)

My New Creed


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

PSE REVO







PSE DNA soooooon!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mebe007 (Nov 19, 2012)

My Creed: 28.5"/70lb
AXT Carbon Carnivore w/ red ring
QAD Mathews HDX
Ktech Gridlock 5" Stabilizer
Limbsaver Aplha Shoxx
Mathews T5 quiver
Custom Bling Sling from xforcegirl (Marcy)
Red Dampers
Black Eagle Carnivores W/ Onestringer Wraps and Right Helical Blazers


















































Old Faithful
Mathews Outback 28"/70lb
Impact Archery Fibertech Sight (hate it, always said i was going to change it, never did kept killing deer)
Viper 4" Stabilizer (always said i was going to change it but the bow held so well so its still there too)
Carolina Archery Whisker Biscuit
Original Arrow Web Quiver
String leeches
Limbsavers
Carbon Express Mathews Edition Terminator Lights

































Soon to come my better halfs:
Mathews Jewel: 25"/50lb all black w/ pink accents
Montana black gold rush sight w/ pink shooters ring
mathews edition QAD HDX
Ktech Gridlock stabilizer in black (single damper version)
pink and black bling sling
black t5 quiver


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

my v35


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

my '12 carbon matrix rkt...great bow!







just purchased this '12 Martin Scepter V...has spare accessories on it for the moment...I LOVE THIS BOW!...just wait til I get the new threads, stabs and other on her!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

shootingzeros said:


> View attachment 1580393
> View attachment 1580395
> View attachment 1580398
> View attachment 1580403
> View attachment 1580405


How do you decide which one to shoot? lol


----------



## Juan_ID (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

muck said:


> my v35


Such a SICK Hoyt!!!


----------



## shootingzeros (Jul 19, 2008)

cyclepath said:


> How do you decide which one to shoot? lol


It's hard! each one has it's own character, I just love bows brother!!!


----------



## Draven426 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just Picked this up tonight. '09 Elite GT500 with '10 Rev. cams.


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok fine I can't wait to post mine. So here it is as it sits now. Lots more coming, color and new sight already strings, etc... Other then the up coming dress up this is what I'm working with


















Can't wait to get some color on it and dress up stuff. Got the bow only a few weeks ago.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Bryan Thacker said:


> Such a SICK Hoyt!!!


Thanks now if i ever take a picture of my vantage to post up here...


----------



## Shulion (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is my Vector Turbo all set-up for 3D.


----------



## RyanC. (Aug 12, 2010)

:shade:


----------



## BEAVS69 (Dec 18, 2012)

my creed


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

My bowtech target tribute


































Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

My spray paint tribute
























Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Ttt

Sent from my stone tablet chiseled with steel lol


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Ttt!!!


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

Got alot of pictures of the process but no good ones of the finished product yet.

My 2011 specialist, just finished it last week.


----------



## killer711 (Feb 10, 2011)

you all need to stop this!! it makes me wanna go buy a new bow!!:set1_thinking:


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

killer711 said:


> you all need to stop this!! it makes me wanna go buy a new bow!!:set1_thinking:


new bows are sexy get with the program... lol


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

My Z7 Extreme Tactical with Some Ktech Bling


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome pics bud. Did you photo shop those or do you have a pro setup? They look fantastic !!


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol photoshop...

Ah well, why not. Regardless, nice bow.


----------



## cullin05 (Dec 17, 2012)

shot the picture on a White backround then overlayed the bow on the forest backround with photoshop. Here it is on a carbon fiber backround














cyclepath said:


> Awesome pics bud. Did you photo shop those or do you have a pro setup? They look fantastic !!


----------



## Radbowhunter (Jan 31, 2011)

Shot it 3 times before buying it! Everyone should give them a try. For me, it was PRIME TIME!! Prime Impact!


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Impact for me also...



















Full review with pics here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1943617


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Sean243 said:


> Got alot of pictures of the process but no good ones of the finished product yet.
> 
> My 2011 specialist, just finished it last week.
> View attachment 1581782


That is bad ass I am going to buy one in the next few days an I think I will dip my destroyer 340 maybe tactacal chech it out and let me know what you would do it does not have 1 single mark on it and baldy has it shooting great!!!!!! i think its on the second page but if you ever want to let he go let me know she is a sweet bow man congrats


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

Stagcrazy said:


> View attachment 1576736
> My 2013 Elite Answer!
> View attachment 1576740


sweet bow man!!!!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

also sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

HOYTINIT said:


> more porn


sweet i really love these bows I bought one in camo last year mint and sold it because of the camo I should have used my brain and had them dipped nice looking rigs man!!!!!!


----------



## zakk54 (Sep 20, 2005)

bowmanbender said:


> Spyder30


I like it!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok finally...I have some porn.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll play 

Supra with uf cams *********** coat and skull limbs


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Remember BACK when you thought you had THE kick asss bow.....


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

zakk54 said:


> I like it!


I actually switched to matching sight since pic. But bow is super nice!


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*new threads*








...my new HutchnSons threads...this is rootbeer and teal...kind'a goes with the crimson scepter v riser a little better than the flourescent green and black factory hammerheads:wink:







...still a work in progress:wink:


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

Boy, you guys got some awesome looking rigs!!!


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Here we go. Both in one pic


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Almost finished just need John to work his magic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*bow porn*














...'12 Carbon Matrix RKT with 60X string set...this is the first Hoyt I've ever owned...a real shooter!:wink:


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

awkward...



archeryfool72 said:


> here we are.....


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

This is my strother SX1 after I just switched to these blazer black and white tiger strip vanes. She's a shooter!


----------



## shortstick28 (Oct 16, 2009)

[URL="http://







[/URL]

Don't have it set up yet but will in the next few days.


----------



## brandonlw (Feb 23, 2011)

*oh yeah!!!!!!!!*



vftcandy said:


> Ok finally...I have some porn.


Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

My project waiting on a few more accesories


----------



## WldlfPopCntrlXp (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got her put together yesterday


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

guess i better get the moxie in on this one


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## damorim (Jul 29, 2012)

man those Hoyt carbon element's sure are easy on the eyes..what a sweet looking bow...I cant wait to get mine!


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

better half and her bow
View attachment 1585411


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

What bow is that she's shooting?


----------



## oly44 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here is mine. I just put all my new accessories on it.


----------



## cr74 (Oct 18, 2011)

cyclepath said:


> What bow is that she's shooting?


new breed archery seduction it took them a year to build it but it shoots amazing built for a woman instead of a reworked mans bow


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Here is my bow porn. 2013 PSE DP3D!!!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a nice lookin rig , it looks good in blue , bruk has nice taste in bows !


----------



## BRUKSHOT (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Doebuster! I gotta say though that all the bows on this thread are beauties!


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

View attachment 1585626
Here it is


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sgtdww504 (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's mine the insanity is still in the shop


----------



## Plowmule (Aug 16, 2012)

Plowmule said:


> View attachment 1585626
> Here it is


ARRIVED TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
my knew 2013 DNA that i been waiting on!


----------



## CritterBuster (Nov 16, 2007)

Not very color coordinated yet.... but it shoots nice :wink:


----------



## Gander250 (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## g2imagery (Nov 28, 2010)

PSE EVO Hoyt Vector Turbo


----------



## gone-huntin (Dec 30, 2012)

Mathews legacy but soon I'll be putting an elite on here


----------



## nickhrp (Jan 29, 2013)

It's no Evo or Hoyt but I'm proud of it and love shooting it 2013 pse brute skull works 60 pound. 29.5 draw standard whisker biscuit and tru glo sights and stabilizer


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

IMG_6886c by shot4u2c, on Flickr


----------



## chromes-z7 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bear Recurve from the 70's















2010 Mathews Z7 30" front 20" on the back,


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

nickhrp said:


> View attachment 1586281
> 
> It's no Evo or Hoyt but I'm proud of it and love shooting it 2013 pse brute skull works 60 pound. 29.5 draw standard whisker biscuit and tru glo sights and stabilizer


Nothing wrong with that bow my friend. If you are happy with it that's all that matters.


----------



## race8082 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, it's my son's bow, but he lets me finance it. 2013hoyt ruckus, aae pro blade, sure loc supreme 400 with 4x magnifier, 28" and 8" dead centers.


----------



## MightyMiteWI (Jan 12, 2005)

My new toy...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

2013 Prime One


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's my contender elite


----------



## oosul (Oct 7, 2012)

sweet!!!


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

Heres my pic almost finished. Waiting for all black torqueless medium grip and strings the same as the chill.

60 lb 28 draw all black

HHA xl ds 5510, 4x lens kit, blue burst light, 2nd and 3rd axis mount

Tightspot quiver 2013 w hha bracket " ordered treelimb bracket to try" tightspots is very functioable but kinda ugly

Qad mathews rest

Easton AC injexion 390's

Doinker tactical stab brokedown with two QD's and offset mount"ill be adding a bohnig bowhitch as a stand bow holder coming off quiver side. I also bought extra quiver mounts to screw to stand so im 100percent off tree other than leach pack and offcourse stand and safety


----------



## BigToot (Jun 30, 2011)

rear view


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

shootingzeros said:


> View attachment 1580393
> View attachment 1580395
> View attachment 1580398
> View attachment 1580403
> View attachment 1580405


really like the elite. cant help but to notice the the nucleus systems. how do you like them?


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

2010 Mathews Z7
2011 Mathews EZ7
2011 Mathews Passion (the Wife's)
2012 Athens R-120

still working on the Mathews bows. Got some new strings to install a couple quivers to buy and a few other accessories but the R-120 is ready to rock and shoots great


----------



## archeryfool72 (Oct 16, 2006)

*changed up set-up a little*

changed up ZZ Blue a little. went to back-bar from v-bars. v-bars took up too much room on shooting line. used GRIVS tutorial on archery learning center to set up front and back bar weights. hold amazing. took paradigm cta off. the action on it was getting pretty rough. went back to stock string stopper. also went to tied-in nock point above and loop underneath the nock. thinking the extra down force on rest blade might be advantageous. i know i need to press bow and give the string turns and whatnot. so whatcha think? ps. when you 8 year old "artist" asks if she can paint, be advised, it may include wall art.....
Attached Thumbnails

Attached Images


----------



## BowtechInsanit (Feb 1, 2013)

yes i have the experience revolvers on it lol


----------



## Rambo22056 (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## concretekid33 (Apr 1, 2010)

2012 Athens Recluse Bonehead Web...My hunting rig


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Sean243 said:


> Got alot of pictures of the process but no good ones of the finished product yet.
> 
> My 2011 specialist, just finished it last week.
> View attachment 1581782


That bow is hard!! Damn nice bow!


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My Centroid I finished setting up last night


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

brandonlw said:


> That is bad ass I am going to buy one in the next few days an I think I will dip my destroyer 340 maybe tactacal chech it out and let me know what you would do it does not have 1 single mark on it and baldy has it shooting great!!!!!! i think its on the second page but if you ever want to let he go let me know she is a sweet bow man congrats


Thanks man, I went back and checked out your Destroyer. It's all personnal preference, but I'd be going red or white. Mine isn't dipped, it's Duracoat firearms finish. When you go with one of their fluorescent colors, you have to put down a white basecoat to make the fluorescent pop... I was really tempted to just clear the white.


----------



## Sean243 (Dec 15, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> That bow is hard!! Damn nice bow!


Thanks for the kind words. Wasn't and still not real sure about the throw back white limbs, but I'm getting some postive feedback, so maybe they'll stay. Is your Invasion in this thread?


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

The best thing about a HOYT is you dont need to add anything - Color nothng and they are awesome looking!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's put this back on top


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

My old Hyperlite, doing duty as Indoor bow here.









Hopefully adding the pictures of a Chill here within the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

Mathews Monster 6.7 and Switchback S2


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's put some more bow porn in here !!


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wanna be the 1st to post pics of a Rush XT.... My new PRECIOUS!!!



Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CR_Switchback (Apr 5, 2006)

My new Mathews Chill.
Also have a Mathews Reezen.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

LungBuster77 said:


> I wanna be the 1st to post pics of a Rush XT.... My new PRECIOUS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


So how do you like xt so far.


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a wrath SHO also and just love them both!

But like the XT better by far!

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

what is porn without mood lighting........


View attachment 1590848


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice! ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

My baby:


----------



## Swamp_Hunter (Nov 1, 2011)

I notice some of you have red roller guards. Are you painting them or did they come that way? Id like to do it on my Stealth II.


----------



## mebe007 (Nov 19, 2012)

my creed came that way


----------



## DrOpPoInT1110 (Jan 7, 2013)

Swamp_Hunter said:


> I notice some of you have red roller guards. Are you painting them or did they come that way? Id like to do it on my Stealth II.


Mine came with it as well. Im not sure if the Pearson bows use the same type of rollers but if they'd work, you could probably buy a set from Mayhews. 

Sent via Predator drone


----------



## smokinsam (Dec 17, 2012)

LungBuster77 said:


> I wanna be the 1st to post pics of a Rush XT.... My new PRECIOUS!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


NICE! im goin next week to put a chunk down one one myself.cant wait to get it in my hands.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

what is porn without mood lighting


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my wife's new Darton DS3900 in Muddy Girl Camo.


----------



## Badgerfan54220 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just got my Strother Wrath SHO. This is how I'll roll for awhile.... 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Still a work in progress but coming song nicely










And for my old hoyt powertec its about to get franken bowed out










Sent via carrier pigeon


----------



## hb48444 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Bow Porn*







My Ballistic and the boss's craze


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is my DNA I just got a Hogg father sight for it I will have to post some pics with it on later. Here it is with a sword sight.









Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Here are my two boys bear apprentice 2 bows with their new custom strings. The strings were made for me by twiztd1 here on archery talk. He did an excellent job making them my boys love them.









Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Not fully done with it. Still waiting on strings and wrist sling. But so far here it is 

















Front-









Rear-


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

I like those purple accents on your carbon element. 
Not over done and placed in the right places. 
How did you do the different parts and what all was involved in the process?


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

heres some more bow porn


----------



## WVBohuntr (Dec 3, 2012)

The Evo and the Maxxis 35.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Some sweet bows, let's see some more !!!!!!!


----------



## Bigpat5123 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nothing fancy but gets the job done! Just added the Trophy Ridge 6" Static Stabilizer in APG Camo.


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Bear Bows*

Bear Truth








Bear Legion, still in the process of setting up and sighting in....almost done.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Carbon Matrix G3 Snow Camo


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Yep, Uh huh...it's a shooter!:thumbs_up


----------



## Wesley25 (Jul 16, 2012)

Insanity... Love it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Too many sweet bows out there to stop now


----------



## rcm05d (Nov 29, 2012)

Assassin


----------



## rcm05d (Nov 29, 2012)

Hoyt Vector 32


----------



## rcm05d (Nov 29, 2012)

The Bear Instinct got me started back in 2006 as a Freshman in college. I just purchased the Hoyt Vector 32 and I LOVE IT!!!! Blown away by how far bows have come in 7 yrs!!!


----------



## Kalcoone (Dec 9, 2012)

Wife's Valentines present (her first bow)


----------



## TomD15 (Oct 1, 2012)

My insanity


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

*optifade*

ce optifade


----------



## Spiked2kx (Mar 3, 2013)

hca eliminator target bow.
 





hca x-treme hunting bow


----------



## archeryninja (Jun 18, 2012)

DAMN, I need a cigerette


----------



## darbyjean95 (Mar 14, 2011)

heres my two


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

bow porn!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

bow porn


----------



## Classic Ranger (Jun 2, 2011)

Bear Anarchy










Bear Charge


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

My Bow Porn


----------



## "Own More Bone" (Oct 18, 2002)




----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Finally got my bow set up the way I envisioned it


----------



## crookedpinky (Mar 26, 2012)

My babies
2011 matrix blackout
2012 element rkt camo

Sent from my 1972 Bell rotary phone using tapatalk


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Here are my 3 ladies. Indoor, 3-d and hunting from left to right.

Not the best pic....


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

Heres my 2012 mathews mr 7 set at 60lbs at 27.5" draw shooting easton fatboy 400's cut to 27" that weigh 336 grains at 286fps with a mathews downforce rest coming soon but had the limb driver rest on it in the picture have a cbe quad lite 3d sight bar with a cbe scope with a 3x lens with a 24" front stab and a 12" side bar by winn (carbon copy of the doinker stabs)


----------



## sharver (Dec 9, 2012)

ridgehunter70 said:


> Heres my 2012 mathews mr 7 set at 60lbs at 27.5" draw shooting easton fatboy 400's cut to 27" that weigh 336 grains at 286fps with a mathews downforce rest coming soon but had the limb driver rest on it in the picture have a cbe quad lite 3d sight bar with a cbe scope with a 3x lens with a 24" front stab and a 12" side bar by winn (carbon copy of the doinker stabs)


Not a mathews fan but thats a good looking bow. 

insanity cpx. pse 9.5


----------



## bowmanbender (Aug 16, 2010)

Bow Porn for Sale or Trade!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1977157


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

sharver said:


> Not a mathews fan but thats a good looking bow.
> 
> insanity cpx. pse 9.5


thanks my friend


----------



## crudlife71 (Feb 26, 2013)

Its not the bow,its the one behind it.Heres my PSE and Quest.


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

Just got mine all finished up and tuned! Now if I could only get out to shoot with all this crappy weather!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crookedpinky (Mar 26, 2012)

Just got mine all finished up and tuned! Now if I could only get out to shoot with all this crappy weather!

I hear ya man. Living in endless winter as well.  mn
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Sent from my 1972 Bell rotary phone using tapatalk


----------



## Aaron/VA (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

MoNsTeR_7 said:


>


Nice bow....shoots great also .


----------



## Drenaline Man (Jan 12, 2007)

Here's my hoyt spyder 34 I just got set up.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Post em up, you know you want to..


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

I finished putting this one together yesterday - I call it an Efflixtion.....Athens Afflixtion riser and pockets with Elite 123 def. limbs, #3 Rev cams and GT500 string set. I need to shoot it a few more times this afternoon and tie in my peep tomorrow


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

jwg1976 said:


> I finished putting this one together yesterday - I call it an Efflixtion.....Athens Afflixtion riser and pockets with Elite 123 def. limbs, #3 Rev cams and GT500 string set. I need to shot it a few more times this afternoon and tie in my peep tomorrow


:thumbs_up


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Just finished mine a couple weeks ago forgot to post here


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

My pro comp


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## LONEEAGLELXMAN (Jan 22, 2004)

PCE XL and VE+

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redwzrd1 (Jan 8, 2013)

my baby


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

new Rampage!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet elite, well thought out, that is one sexy bow !!


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's see some more !!


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

cyclepath said:


> Sweet elite, well thought out, that is one sexy bow !!


Thank You !!


----------



## bigbear123456 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## Henrycountykid (Jul 26, 2012)

My ugly bow...


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

2013 Alpha Elite, gtx cams.






2012 Alpha Elite, fuel cam 1/2. Soon to be gtx cams.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

My Z28. Favorite bow to date. Slots but fun and easy to shoot.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

aricpayne said:


> View attachment 1631882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631885
> ...


Not typically a big fan of the ol waffle design but that is one sexy lil Monster you have there my friend, congrats!


----------



## Dbrisc (Mar 31, 2012)

aricpayne said:


> View attachment 1631882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1631885
> ...


What sight are you using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

this one is mine now !!!! lol


MoNsTeR_7 said:


>


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

2012 Centroid LR Blue Ice


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)

spicman said:


> this one is mine now !!!! lol


Lol you're welcome buddy. Seen a couple of my ol' bows on this thread haha.


----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## MoNsTeR_7 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

hdrking2003 said:


> Not typically a big fan of the ol waffle design but that is one sexy lil Monster you have there my friend, congrats!


Thanks man...took a little while to figure out what I wanted to do with it...


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dbrisc said:


> What sight are you using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to jump in and answer for him but it looks like a Sword Twilight Hunter. Made in Ohio and one of the best built sights you will find anywhere. Their slogan is "Built like a tank" and for good reason too.:thumbs_up


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Did some more work on a few friends bows. 

Hoyt spyder white carbon vinyl









































He will be getting the white Hoyt package ordered soon too. Will look so nice!!

Hoyt carbon element G3 
Green carbon vinyl


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Got some new doinkers for my chrome target tribute. So I here are some updated pics.

















































Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## dklic6 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not as fancy as yall's rigs, but I get to shoot about 30-40 arrows a day after working in an office. I bought this while I was training at Ft. Lee to support the local economy.









Parker Scorpion 29" @ 65lbs.
And yes the Victory pink arrows because 1. I'm colorblind and like to shoot 3d 2. Cancer sucks


----------



## chirohunter73 (Nov 29, 2008)

drifted.Arrow said:


> Did some more work on a few friends bows.
> 
> Hoyt spyder white carbon vinyl
> 
> ...


What stabilizers are u running on that element?


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

dklic6 said:


> Not as fancy as yall's rigs, but I get to shoot about 30-40 arrows a day after working in an office. I bought this while I was training at Ft. Lee to support the local economy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to AT. The bow makes no difference. If you enjoy shooting it that's all that matters.


----------



## young gunner (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

got the Z7 done so here are some new pics


----------



## dklic6 (Mar 24, 2013)

Taking a break from IDPA and carbine shoots so bow shooting slid in that slot. Thank you for the welcome! I hope to learn as much as possible and start putting meat in the freezer as often as I can.


----------



## bucnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

chirohunter73 said:


> What stabilizers are u running on that element?


B stinger on both


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

*Love the ladies*

all shapes and sizes


----------



## sharver (Dec 9, 2012)

ohiobooners said:


> all shapes and sizes


Wow nice collection

insanity cpx. pse 9.5


----------



## BHankey17 (Jan 15, 2013)

some bad bows in this thread.


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

onemelo1 said:


> View attachment 1586818
> View attachment 1586815
> View attachment 1586816
> View attachment 1586814
> View attachment 1586804


Is that candy paint over reaper dip? Looks good.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

will some post pic for me??? pm me thanks


----------



## boggintuff (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Brent.hood (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

My Family's, family of New Breeds. 2 Eclipse and 2 Lycan's out shooting this last weekend.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## ToXic U4ia (Apr 16, 2013)

My first bow in 25 years.

2013 Darton DS 600


----------



## jam2599 (May 18, 2013)




----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

here my bow


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just wrapped my stabs with Kryptek Yeti vinyl to match my limbs.. :beer:


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

*13 answer*

My answer work in progress


----------



## Marker91 (Jun 17, 2013)

rdraper_3 said:


> Here are my babies.....custom powdercoated Athens Afflixtion in white and breast cancer pink(in honor and memory of past and present family members that have or have had one form of cancer or another) and a black and carbon fiber Afflixtion(it's getting sent out soon for a new look too)


Very classy of you.Thats a stand up thing to do.God bless anyone affected by cancer,we will always remember you and honor you always,thank you RD.


----------



## hasek747 (Jun 18, 2013)

cyclepath said:


> Those grips are beautiful. Who does them?


Gorgeous <3


----------



## Marker91 (Jun 17, 2013)

That is sweet,what kind of bow is that?


rodney482 said:


>


----------



## salmon killer (Jun 19, 2011)

Athens, riser is a little goddie but I here they shoot well.


----------



## cconte (Feb 12, 2013)

They shoot great!

My Convixtion -


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Samick Sage 62" @ 40#


----------



## MentalMisfit (Nov 15, 2011)

My new dst40 still need to get my green and gold strings made and get the weights powdercoated to match the cams and limb pockets. I'll do that during hunting eason.


----------



## targetzone (May 27, 2013)

Prime One


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## blakbelt (Jan 6, 2012)

2012 Bear Anarchy!


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

MentalMisfit said:


> My new dst40 still need to get my green and gold strings made and get the weights powdercoated to match the cams and limb pockets. I'll do that during hunting eason.


God I love them DSTs...


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## prusta81 (May 16, 2013)

*Bow:* Mathews Creed (Totally-Lost Camo Limited Edition) – 28/70 RH
*Sight: *5 Pin GLX Gridlock (Lost Camo) – .019 top 2 pins, .009 bottom 3 pins
*Rest:* QAD Ultrarest HDX (Lost Camo)
*Stabilizer:* Ktech Tech 5 Twin (Lost Camo)
*String Stop:* Ktech KSB 1 RS (Lost Camo)
*Quiver:* Mathews T5 Arrow Web (Lost Camo)
*Arrows:* Carbon Express Maxima Hunters (Lost Camo) w/ Blazer vanes
*Peep:* ¼” Tru Peep w/ D-loop
*Stand:* X Factor Bow Stand (Lost Camo)


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

prusta81 said:


> View attachment 1696077
> View attachment 1696078
> View attachment 1696079
> View attachment 1696080
> ...


don't set that down in the woods looks good by the way


----------



## drifted.Arrow (Dec 27, 2012)

Mine is the purple one the other one is my friends bow.


















This is right after I finished the color Scheme. Don't have pictures of the accessories on it yet.


----------



## onemelo1 (Dec 13, 2009)

rayzor43 said:


> Is that candy paint over reaper dip? Looks good.


Its a candy clear... And Thanks


----------

